

Second Biggest Bitcoin Exchange Closes - doublextremevil
http://tradehillblog.com/2012/02/13/tradehill-suspending-trading-and-returning-client-funds/

======
runn1ng
"Closes" is probably not the right word, they hope to get the site running
again. But it's a bad sign anyway.

